# Centurion R´Bock 20 mit etwas Tuning - wo lohnt sich noch was?



## sülzrocka (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich einiges über Kinderbike-Tuning hier gelesen habe, war ich auch angefixt meinem Sohn zum 6ten was aufzubauen, das ein passables Gewicht aufweist (unter 10kg), nett ausschaut, aber auch nicht zu teuer ist (bis 250 €).

Ich hatte Glück und habe bei ebay Kleinanzeigen ein gebrauchtes Centurion R´Bock 20 für nur 50,- € geschossen . Sogar mehr oder weniger fahrtüchtig. Der Lack hat schon ein paar Macken, aber da kommen sicher noch mehr dabei. Der Antrieb war gut unter einer dicken schwarzen eingetrockneten Fettschicht konserviert. Alle Lager dafür staubtrocken .


Um etwas Gewicht zu sparen und alles wieder lauffähig und nett zu machen habe ich folgendes getauscht:

Sixpack Racing Forward OS Riser Lenker 26,90
Sixpack Racing Aheadcap rot	5,50
Jagwire Endkappen für Innenzüge rot 0,50
Sixpack Menace Sattelklemme rot 6,99
KCNC Ferrules Endhülsen rot 3,15
Lizard Skins 494 Griff clear	6,90
KCNC Fly Ride 31.8 Vorbau 50mm 22,90
Jagwire Bremsschuhe Mountain Sport rot	5,98
Schwalbe Schläuche AV 7 6,98
Schwalbe Black Jack (20 x 1.90) 15,80
SHIMANO SL-MC40 Schalthebel 13,00
Shimano Schaltaußenhülle SISSP41 2,49
SRAM MTB Bremszüge 3,80
*Teile: 124,39
Bike: 50,00
Summe: 174,39 €
*
Das Gewicht liegt laut Personenwaage bei 9,7 kg.




 

       

Ich habe Folgendes ggf. noch auf dem Schirm:

das Schaltwerk tauschen, wenn ich ein günstiges XT mit kurzem Käfig finde (gibt es auch einen kurzen Käfig und Invers?)
Die Kurbel tauschen (ist einfach hässlich!!)
Pedale
Vom Geld her wäre ja nun noch etwas Luft, aber lohnt sich da noch was (vor allem beim Thema Gewicht), bzw. wenn ja was?

Gruß,
Marc


----------



## Fisch123 (19. Januar 2015)

Da lohnt sich auf jeden Fall die Kurbel zu ändern.  Die originale ist sackeschwer, wiegt mit Innenlager ca. fast 2kg.
Alte LX Kurbel besorgen,  kürzen und z.B. Torken Carbon Innenlager verbauen und so etwas über 1 kg sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (20. Januar 2015)

da hat Fisch wohl recht, das ist mit recht überschaubarem Budget die Aktion die am meisten Gewicht bringt ...


----------



## Fisch123 (20. Januar 2015)

Schaltwerk geht auch Shimano 105, Ultegra die sehen super aus, schalten sich gut und mit kurzem Käfig einfacher zu bekommen.
Dieses Turney Trum sieht einfach klobig aus und ist mit über 300gr. auch kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## KIV (20. Januar 2015)

Bei den Reifen sind doch pro Stück auch noch um 100g drin, wenn man Rocket Ron oder Mow Joes verbaut - oder hab ich die Gewichte falsch im Kopf..?
Und die Masse der Reifen kann man doch ungefähr mit doppeltem Wert ansetzen, wegen der Beschleunigung und dem agileren Lenkverhalten. Da würde ich ggf noch investieren.


----------



## sülzrocka (20. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen schon einmal.

@Fisch123 Auf was für eine Länge würdest Du kürzen? Die jetzt hat 140mm. Dabei bleiben oder lieber 135mm? Die beiden RR-Schaltwerke habe ich auch auf dem Schirm. Evtl. habe ich ja Glück. Kann ich da auch die 10-Fach nehmen. Ich habe was im Kopf, dass nur bis 9-Fach sinnvoll ist, wegen der Kette?

@KIV Die Reifen waren mein Preis/Leistungs Sieger (450g / am liebsten hätte ich den Shredda gehabt 365g aber die 170g waren es mir nicht wert)


----------



## Fisch123 (20. Januar 2015)

140mm für ein 20" ?? die brauchst du nicht, du siehst ja anhand deines Bildes, dass du die Kurbel auch als Seitenständer nutzen kannst! Sehr gefährlich!!!
110/120mm ist völlig ausreichend.
9 und 10 fach sind Quatsch, du hast doch da hinten bestimmt eine 7 fach Schraubkassette drauf. Reicht doch völlig aus, das kannste evtl. auch mit ner 9er Kette schalten.
Kauf dir ein altes 600er oder 105er RR Schaltwerk, das reicht.
Zwei MOW JOE 20"x1,85 habe ich noch in neu, wiegen so um 335gr.


----------



## sülzrocka (20. Januar 2015)

@Fisch123 Ok, danke für den Hinweis bzgl. der Kurbel. War die Original-Kurbel... Wie findest Du den die: http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer/Zubehoer-20/Tretkurbel-2-Wahl.html in 114mm bzw. 127mm (der Kleine ist 1,23m)

Mit 10 bzw. 9-Fach habe ich mich wohl etwas blöd ausgedrückt. Drauf ist eine 6-Fach Schraubkassette mit 7-Fach Trigger und einem toten Gang. Wenn er mit dem Trigger zurecht kommt, kommt eine evtl. 7-Fach Kassette drauf oder ich lasse es einfach so. Schalten tut es recht sauber.

Ich Frage nach dem 10-Fach Schaltwerk, da die 105er bei ebay recht häufig sind. Konkret: Kann ich das 105er-10-Fach Schaltwerk an meinem Setup nutzen? Danke...


----------



## Fisch123 (20. Januar 2015)

Die Kania Kurbel ist ok und vom Preis auch super, da brauchste nichts mehr zu machen, nimm 114 mm, lieber kürzer als zu lang.

105er SW 10fach an deinem vorhanden Setup?-- nein!


----------



## Floh (20. Januar 2015)

Also meiner fährt am 20er 9-fach SRAM X.0 Shortcage mit X.7 AMY gripshift. Der erste und der letzte Gang "rattern" etwas weil die Kettenstrebe halt so kurz ist und deswegen viel Schräglauf auftritt.
Das X.9 Shortcage hab ich aus dem Bikemarkt für kleines Geld.


----------



## sülzrocka (21. Januar 2015)

@Floh Ich hatte auch überlegt vollständig auf SRAM umzusteigen (Trigger und Schaltwerk), habe es aus Kostengründen aber dabei belassen.

@Fisch123 Mich hatte nun doch etwas der Ehrgeiz bzgl. der Kurbel gepackt und heute hatte ich bei ebay viel Glück. Ich habe Sugino XD-2 Kurbeln mit einem TA Single Kettenblatt mit 40 Zähnen für nur 12€ incl. Versand geschossen . Mit den 40er Blatt muss ich mal schauen. Nun muss der Schwiegervater nur noch die Gewinde bohren und Kürzen. Spricht eigentlich was dagegen, einem alten Blatt die Zähne abzuschneiden (ordentlich!) und außen als Bashguard und Hosenschutz zu nuten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (21. Januar 2015)

40er Blatt ist ziemlich Hardcore, 32 o. 34er nehmen. Kommt darauf an, was du bei der Sugino für ein Lochkreis hast, wenn 110 dann ok, wenn 130 dann Herzlichen, denn da gibt es nichts kleineres als 36 o. 38.
Das alte Blatt kannst du nehmen als Kettenschutz. Mit der Flex abschleifen und sauber entgraden.
Warum hast du denn nicht die Kurbel bei Kania bestellt, die waren sau günstig.


----------



## KIV (21. Januar 2015)

Zum Kettenschutz: Zähne grob abflexen und dann mit dem Bandschleifer glätten, geht mE noch sauberer - wenn man nicht täglich mit der Flex arbeitet...


----------



## sülzrocka (21. Januar 2015)

@Fisch123 Die Sugino haben einen 110er Lochkreis. Die Kania hätte ich bestellt, wenn nicht die Versandkosten gewesen wären. 6,90 Versand bei einem 15 € Artikel ist nicht so verhältnismäßig.

Ne Frage zur Übersetzung: jetzt fährt er ein 16 Zoll mit 1,9er Reifen und einer Übersetzung von 1,75 (28 auf 16). Daraus ergibt sich doch der Vortrieb bei einer Umdrehung von 108" (16+2*1,9)*pi*1,75), der kleinste Gang nun wären 40 auf 28 (1,43), also (20+2*1,9)*pi*1,43=107". Sollte also die gleiche Kraft kosten, richtig? Es wären halt keine Reserveren da? Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## sülzrocka (21. Januar 2015)

@KIV Danke, ich würde es auch dem Schwiegervater mitgeben, der hat reichlich Krempel im Keller, mit dem sowas gehen sollte.


----------



## Roelof (26. Januar 2015)

ich hätte da noch den Laufradsatz im Auge. Das bringt nach der Kurbel/Innenlager-Option noch den meisten Mehrwert pro Euro.


----------



## sülzrocka (26. Januar 2015)

@Roelof Danke für den Tip. Aber die Laufräder sind doch ein recht dickes Brett oder? Zumal ich nicht das Equipment habe zum Einspeichen. Leichte 20" Laufradsätze habe ich  nur in Liegeradshops gefunden für wirklich viel Geld. Mehr als noch 50 € möchte ich z.Z. nicht mehr investieren.

Das Bike ist inzwischen auch schon verschenkt und hat abgebildet schon ein sehr breites Grinsen bei meinem kleinen auf Gesicht gezaubert. Leider (fürs Fahren) haben wir gerade Schnee, sodass es es auf dem geliebten Pumptrack noch nicht getestet werden konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (26. Januar 2015)

Ja, der geht etwas ins Geld. 280,- für einen super leichten Satz kann man ausgeben...


----------



## KIV (26. Januar 2015)

Dann lass es doch erstmal so. Den größten Effekt erzielst Du mE für Deine 50€ mit leichteren Reifen, das kannst Du ja ggf noch irgendwann mal in Angriff nehmen. 

Ich finde, die Kiste sieht geil aus und der Kurze hat bestimmt derbe Spaß damit.


----------



## sülzrocka (1. Februar 2015)

Ich wollte noch einmal ein kurzes Update geben. Ich hatte ja ne Sugino XD-2 Kurbeln mit einem TA Single Kettenblatt geschossen und heute vom Schwiegervater gekürzt zurückbekommen. Dran kommt ein ein Ultegra-Kettenblatt mit 34 Zähnen.




 

Zusätzlich kommt noch als Hosenschutz (Aufgabe von der Cheffin ) ein e.thirteen Bashguard dran (ebay für 9,99 €).

 

Und das riesige Schaltwerk kommt auch runter, für ein Exage 400 EX von ebay für 1 €.
 

Damit erkläre ich das Bike für fertig!!!

Finale Summe (incl. Porto):

Bike im ersten Post								 174,39 €
Kurbel (Kettenblatt verkauft für 13,50)	   -1,50 €
Kettenblatt 34er									   5,90 €
Schaltwerk											  6,00 €
Bashguard											 15,94 €
*Summe													   200,73 €		*


----------



## KIV (2. Februar 2015)

Preis/Leistung ist super, Glückwunsch.

Aber: Auf dem Bild wirkt das Bash-Dings sehr klein. Bist Du sicher, dass das zur Kurbel passt..? Die Kurbel sieht für mich nach 'standard' aus, das Bash nach 'kompakt'. Aber vllt täuscht das...


----------



## sülzrocka (2. Februar 2015)

Danke, Danke, ich bin auch echt zufrieden für den ersten Anlauf...

Der Bash hat auch einen 110er Lochkreis, sollte also passen. Der ist auch noch zu haben: http://r.ebay.com/dWJcHw


----------



## KIV (3. Februar 2015)

Falls das noch jmd nachmachen möchte, ich hab da gerade was gefunden:
http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-anzeige/fahrrad-mountenbike-centurion-r-bock-24-kinder/277084654


----------



## KIV (6. Februar 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Warum hast du denn nicht die Kurbel bei Kania bestellt, die waren sau günstig.



Die Kurbeln hab ich jetzt hier liegen, als Reserve bestellt. Qualitativ und insbesondere optisch würde ich sagen: Naja, geht so...

Die Kurbelarme sind ziemlich vermackt, da muss ich an ein paar Stellen noch mit Revell-Farbe austupfen. Das Kettelblatt ist aus Stahl und mit der Kurbel verbördelt. Zusammen mit dem dünnen Hosenschutz wirkt das ziemlich billig - also dem Preis entsprechend.
Das vergleichsweise geringe Gewicht liegt in der einfachen Bauform und in der geringen Länge begründet - wobei die geschraubte Stronglight an unserem Kania inklusive Alu-Bashguard noch rd 80g leichter ist, als diese Frog-Kurbel. 

Der Shop ist übrigens nicht toll. PayPal-Link war kaputt und für meinen Hinweis gab's noch nichtmal ein 'Danke'. Versandkosten wurden zunächst mit 0,00 € angezeigt, nachher waren es plötzlich 6,80 €.
Unterm Strich hätte ich mal besser Herrn Fischer nach ner echten Kania-PLP Kurbel gefragt oder eine aus dem Fundus kürzen lassen...


----------



## Fisch123 (6. Februar 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Die Kurbeln hab ich jetzt hier liegen, als Reserve bestellt. Qualitativ und insbesondere optisch würde ich sagen: Naja, geht so...
> 
> Die Kurbelarme sind ziemlich vermackt, da muss ich an ein paar Stellen noch mit Revell-Farbe austupfen. Das Kettelblatt ist aus Stahl und mit der Kurbel verbördelt. Zusammen mit dem dünnen Hosenschutz wirkt das ziemlich billig - also dem Preis entsprechend.
> Das vergleichsweise geringe Gewicht liegt in der einfachen Bauform und in der geringen Länge begründet - wobei die geschraubte Stronglight an unserem Kania inklusive Alu-Bashguard noch rd 80g leichter ist, als diese Frog-Kurbel.
> ...


Da hast du mal Recht, habe nämlich auch noch 2 als Ersatz bestellt, meine sind aber fast makellos.
Für nichtselbermacher aber durchaus eine gute Option.
Sabine


----------



## sülzrocka (8. Februar 2015)

So nun einmal alles zusammengebaut.






Leider hat der Bashguard nicht gepasst. Durchmesser war korrekt aber die Anordnung von Schrauben und Kurbelaussparung war falsch. Rennrad vs MTB? Nun überlege ich diese Kettenführung anzubauen: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=12686





Kennt die einer von Euch? Es gibt auch noch eine Kurzversion, welche wäre die Richtige?


----------



## KIV (8. Februar 2015)

Hab mir gerade nochmal das Bild von Deiner Kurbel angesehen. Der LK ist gegenüber den Kurbelarmen um einen halben Lochabstand verdreht. Das kenne ich auch von meiner Stronglight -Kurbel.

Versuch es doch stattdessen mit nem alten Kettenblatt.
Die o.g. Kettenführung brauchst Du vllt gar nicht. Wenn es aber zu Abwürfen kommt, ist das sicher ne gute Lösung.

Ob Du die kurze oder die lange brauchst..? K.A., hängt vermutlich von der Innenlagerlänge ab und von der Baubreite der Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (8. Februar 2015)

Oder 'kurz' ist für kleine KBs, 'lang' für große...?


----------



## storck-riesen (9. Februar 2015)

sülzrocka schrieb:


> Nun überlege ich diese Kettenführung anzubauen: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=12686
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 358573
> 
> Kennt die einer von Euch? Es gibt auch noch eine Kurzversion, welche wäre die Richtige?


 
Ich hab die kurze am Bike meines Sohnes verbaut. Funktioniert prima und läßt sich gut einstellen.


----------



## Fisch123 (9. Februar 2015)

Wie KIV schon geschrieben hat, versuche es mit einem alten KB.
Die obere Kettenführung hatte ich auch mal montiert, nützt aber nix wenn die Kids rückwärts treten.
Ansonsten ist das Teil ok.
Sabine


----------



## MrHyde (4. Juli 2015)

Sorry, dass ich das nochmal rauskrame, aber welches Schaltwerk empfehlt ihr da? So ein klassisches, retro 105er funktioniert mit dem RevoShift?


----------



## trifi70 (5. Juli 2015)

105er funzt von den Schaltschritten, jedoch kann es mit Ritzeln ab 32 Zähnen Probleme geben, bis 30 funzt meist, obwohl offiziell weniger versprochen wird. Muss man ausprobieren, hängt vom Schaltauge und Rahmen ab.


----------



## MONCHI76 (6. Juli 2015)

Aloa,
möchte das Thema gerne nochmal aufwärmen.

Habe für meine Tochter ebenfalls ein R Bock 20 geholt (Modelljahr 2011 mit Starrgabel). Das wog aber laut meiner Kofferwage 10,7KG

Was ich gemacht habe bzw. noch machen werde:

kurzer Vorbau von Kaniabikes = Done
Kurbel 127mm von Kaniabikes = Done (Ersparnis waren hier nur 50 GR, das verbaute Tretlager wiegt übrigens 335G und die 140mm Serienkurbel 630 Gramm....wie man bei den Teilen 1KG einsparen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel ???)
Flatbar Lenker 500MM = Done (150Gramm wiegt das Teil)
Sattelstütze und Sattel Kombination Dartmoor Fatty Combo = Bestellt (zusammen nur 256Gramm aber nur höhenverstellbar, wenn sie zu groß ist, muss ich eine andere Kombination mit verstellbarer Neigung kaufen)
Schwalbe Mow Joe 20+1,85 = Bestellt
Maxxis Ultralight Schläuche = Bestellt
7er Schraubkranz Montiert 14/28 = Done (dachte erst an 11/34 aber das reicht von der Steigfähigkeit und Endgeschwindigkeit aus)
Deore XT Schaltwerk SGS montiert = Done (wird noch getauscht gegen ein DX Schaltwerk mit Short Cage...wiegt das gleiche 250gr)
7-Fach Revo Shifter = Done (beim R Bock 24 vom Bruder sind STX RC Trigger drauf, damit kommt sie noch nicht klar)
E-Bike Alugabel = bestellt (500 Gramm leichter als das original !)

Ich hoffe, dass ich am Ende auf 8KG komme (ohne Pedale).........weitere Mod wäre dann nur noch der LRS
LG


----------



## Fisch123 (6. Juli 2015)

Schau mal was die Kurbel wiegt!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/617654-gekurzte-lx-kurbel-120mm-mit-32er-kb


----------



## trifi70 (6. Juli 2015)

Was wiegen denn der linke Kurbelarm, das Kettenblatt, die Kettenblattschrauben und die Kurbelschrauben?

Monchi: das kg sparst Du bei Betrieb als Laufrad. Pedale und Kette gehen da mindestens auch noch weg, das sind Summa 1,5kg. Bei oben angegebenen Gewichten würde ich ev. noch am Tretlager ansetzen. Kurbel haste ja schon bestellt.


----------



## MONCHI76 (6. Juli 2015)

okay, das Preis und Nutzenverhältnis muss natürlich stimmen...........quasi EURO PRO GRAMM ERLEICHTERUNG

200GR bei der Kurbel einsparen ist schön aber 70 Euro dafür löhnen ?

Für die Gabel habe ich 16 inkl. Versand bezahlt und spare damit 500Gramm

Das Token Innenlager mit Carbonschale wiegt 250 Gramm, hier spare ich also 85 Gramm für 35 Euro

...eins ist klar, wenn die Basics erledigt sind (Lenker/Vorbau/Sattel/Sattelstütze/Reifen/Schläuche/Gabel) werden weitere Abspeckmaßnahmen wirtschaftlich unsinnig.

Meine kleine ist zwar eine Bergziege.........aber sie fährt ja keine Meisterschaftsrennen

...irgendwo sollte meine Unvernunft enden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MONCHI76 (6. Juli 2015)

...eine Frage noch !

Ich fahre bei meinen Retro MTB gerne Short Cage Schaltwerke, weil ich die Schaltpräzision liebe und etwas Gewicht spare.

ABER: Meine Tochter kommt mit dem XT Schaltwerk und dem Revo Shifter gut klar, lediglich das Schalten in den ersten Gang (größtes Ritzel) ist etwas schwierig.

Wenn ich jetzt das Short Cage Schaltwerk drauf baue, könnte sich das aber negativ auswirken? Als Erwachsener spüre ich mehr Schaltzpräzision, aber nicht mehr Kraftaufwand.........ein Kind könnte womöglich mehr Kraftaufwand spüren und nimmt die Schaltpräzision überhaupt nicht wahr.

Die Kettenspannung ist doch beim Short Cage größer, also müsste das Schalten für Kinder spürbar schwerer werden (dann würde ich das wohl nicht machen, auch wenn ich ein Long Cage bei 20 Zoll Laufräder schon grenzwertig empfinde.

Ist das auch der Grund, warum man Kinderräder mit Long Cage Schaltwerken ausstattet (leichteres Schalten ?)

LG


----------



## trifi70 (6. Juli 2015)

Der Grund wird eher sein, dass es die typischen Kinderrad-Komponenten oft nur in einer Version mit langem Käfig gibt... Die Schaltkraft liegt aber nicht nur an der Käfiglänge, sondern wird auch beeinflusst von der Kraft der Rückstellfeder des Schaltparallelogramms. Bei einem von mir verbauten XTR aus der 950er Serie (Retro) war die Federkraft sogar einstellbar. Moderne Shadow-Schaltwerke haben von allen von mir getesteten Schaltwerken die höchsten Bedienkräfte...


----------



## trolliver (7. Juli 2015)

MONCHI76 schrieb:


> Die Kettenspannung ist doch beim Short Cage größer, also müsste das Schalten für Kinder spürbar schwerer werden...


Ich glaube, daß das auf die Schaltkraft keine spürbare Auswirkung hat. Die Kettenspannung wirkt innerhalb der Kettenebene, die Rückstellfeder quer dazu, dazu ist sie deutlich stärker. Da müßte die Kettenspannung schon sehr variieren, um die Schaltkräfte spürbar zu beeinflussen.

Philipp fährt ein Ultegraschaltwerk, also ein kurzes, und kam sofort damit klar. Er bekam das Rad zum 5. Geburtstag.

Oliver


----------



## MONCHI76 (7. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Info. Am Freitag fahren wir erstmal in den Urlaub nach HR (ohne Räder ). DHL hat dann 2 Wochen Zeit um die ganzen Pakete vom letzten Monat endlich zuzustellen (ob das klappt??).

Wenn wir dann alle erholt wiederkommen, kann der Umbau weitergehen, dann gibt es auch Bilder und Gewichtsangaben.


----------



## MONCHI76 (3. August 2015)

So, das Bike ist jetzt umgebaut,

liege jetzt bei 8,3KG (was fehlt ist noch die Sattelstütze und Sattel)

folgende Parts wurden verbaut
-Kurbelgarnitur Kaniabikes 127MM
-Deore DX Schaltwerk Short Cage
-Alu Starrgabel Superleicht
-ultraleichter Flatbar Lenker
-Vorbau von Kaniabikes
-7-fach Schraubkranz
-7-fach Revo Shifter
-Maxxis Ultralight Schläuche
-Schwalbe Mow Joe 26x2.0






Was noch fehlt ist Sattel/Stütze. Ich habe mir von Dartmoor eine BMX Sattelsützen Combo geholt, megaleicht. Allerdings muss die Sattelstange gebogen werden, da die BMX Sättel ja einen merkwürdigen Winkel haben und auch das Sattelrohr etwas nach hinten geneigt ist und ich finde niemanden, der mir die Sattelstütze um 20 Grad nach vorne biegt, dann würde ich nochmals 400 Gramm einsparen !!!!!!


----------



## paradox (3. August 2015)

eventuell nicht verwiegen sondern basteln...

denk mal über eine thomson setback stütze nach, so ohne kopf (abgeschnitten) und nach vorne gedreht, eventuell entspricht es ja deinen vorstellungen und dem benötigten winkel (den ich jetzt echt nicht weiß) ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agerhard (28. April 2020)

MONCHI76 schrieb:


> ...Für die Gabel habe ich 16 inkl. Versand bezahlt und spare damit 500Gramm...


Hallo Monchi76,

kannst du etwas genaueres zu der Starrgabel sagen?
Suche für die Erleichterung unseres 20" Centurion etwas in dieser Art (<= 30EUR).

Danke.

cu,
agerhard


----------

